# how long to loose a stone and half on weight watchers?



## rachael22

i started weight watchers last week so this is my 1st week of dieting :-/ never done it b4 . im currently 12lb overweight and want to loose at least a stone and half back to where i was b4 having my 1st child .

im finding it really easy to stick to my daily point and not even using my pro-points at the moment :haha:

Thanks Ladies

Xx


----------



## tina_h75

In your first week you will probably lose the most - I lost 3lb the first week I did ww but my friend lost 8lb so it varies but if you aim for 1-2 lb a week then you should get there in 2-3 months. :thumbup:


----------



## MrsRH

tina_h75 said:


> In your first week you will probably lose the most - I lost 3lb the first week I did ww but my friend lost 8lb so it varies but *if you aim for 1-2 lb a week then you should get there in 2-3 months*. :thumbup:

agree!!:thumbup:

this is a sensible and managable rate of weight loss and will mean that you are more likley to keep it off rather than a fad or crash diet!!

good luck
xxx


----------



## sarajane

Heya,

I started WW a month ago and have lost 12.5 lbs so far. I lost 5.5 lbs in the first week and then 1-2 lbs steadily after that! I recommend it. I don´t go to meetings or do it online as I live in Spain. When I went back to UK my mum gave me the book etc and taught me how it works and I just stick to it! 

Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Lydiarose

Hiya,i started WW 3 weeks ago,first week i lost 5.5 iibs second 2iibs and this week 2.5iibs so ive lost nearly 11 iibs in 3 weeks.

I started at 11 stone 4 im not 10 stone 7 . . . im really chuffed xx


----------



## rachael22

i lost 5lbs my 1st week and my second week nothing :nope: i was so gutted i hadnt lost and was being really good! do u ladies have like a binge night once a week? X


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

This is my 1st week, weigh in is on monday. I have about 1.5 to 2 stone to loose too. X


----------



## aliss

rachael22 said:


> i lost 5lbs my 1st week and my second week nothing :nope: i was so gutted i hadnt lost and was being really good! do u ladies have like a binge night once a week? X

A binge night can undo your calorie deficit for the entire week. The whole point of WW is to learn how to eat healthy and work "treats" into your weekly plan without resorting to binging.

No weight loss in one week is 100% normal, you can't expect to lose 1-2lbs each week as a "rule", just be patient :)


----------



## MrsRH

aliss said:


> rachael22 said:
> 
> 
> i lost 5lbs my 1st week and my second week nothing :nope: i was so gutted i hadnt lost and was being really good! do u ladies have like a binge night once a week? X
> 
> *A binge night can undo your calorie deficit for the entire week. The whole point of WW is to learn how to eat healthy and work "treats" into your weekly plan without resorting to binging.*No weight loss in one week is 100% normal, you can't expect to lose 1-2lbs each week as a "rule", just be patient :)Click to expand...

the new WW pro points means you can have a 'binge' and still lose (as long as you don't go too over board!!)

you have 49 extra points per week ( in addition to daily allowance) to spread over the week for treats or use in one go on a 'binge' .

I went out for a 3 course meal with wine last night; I used my 49 weekly points and some exercises points gained over the week; I am still under my weekly total so on course to lose this week!!

x


----------



## aliss

MrsRH said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rachael22 said:
> 
> 
> i lost 5lbs my 1st week and my second week nothing :nope: i was so gutted i hadnt lost and was being really good! do u ladies have like a binge night once a week? X
> 
> *A binge night can undo your calorie deficit for the entire week. The whole point of WW is to learn how to eat healthy and work "treats" into your weekly plan without resorting to binging.*No weight loss in one week is 100% normal, you can't expect to lose 1-2lbs each week as a "rule", just be patient :)Click to expand...
> 
> the new WW pro points means you can have a 'binge' and still lose (as long as you don't go too over board!!)
> 
> you have 49 extra points per week ( in addition to daily allowance) to spread over the week for treats or use in one go on a 'binge' .
> 
> I went out for a 3 course meal with wine last night; I used my 49 weekly points and some exercises points gained over the week; I am still under my weekly total so on course to lose this week!!
> 
> xClick to expand...

I see what you mean... although I think when you have points _available_ for a planned treat meal (I call them treat meals!), it is different than what some would call a "binge" - to me, a "binge" is just a night of falling of the wagon. Your extra points can leave room for wine, dessert, dinner etc... but still 'within plan', and still in an overall deficit which is the healthy eating that WW promotes.

To me, and maybe I misunderstood OP, a binge is just an all out food fest without thought and encompasses overeating in a negative way.


----------



## sarajane

I save my weekly points and exercise ones so that one day a week me and OH can go out for dinner or lunch and I don´t have to stress about it! and i´ve steadily lost every week so far, and i´ve found that now i don´t even want to binge. I used to have a massve sweet tooth but now i don´t even eat chocolate bars because I´d much rather eat something sweet that fills me up and doesnt make me use like 8 or 9 points!! 

Good luck girls, we´ll get there :hugs:


----------



## rachael22

sarajane said:


> I save my weekly points and exercise ones so that one day a week me and OH can go out for dinner or lunch and I don´t have to stress about it! and i´ve steadily lost every week so far, and i´ve found that now i don´t even want to binge. I used to have a massve sweet tooth but now i don´t even eat chocolate bars because I´d much rather eat something sweet that fills me up and doesnt make me use like 8 or 9 points!!
> 
> Good luck girls, we´ll get there :hugs:

yea i didnt mean it as in binging like eating loads of chocolate crisps etc :haha: (i wish) like u just mentioned go out for a curry on a saturday or have a chinese in :) i save my pro-points fora drink on a weekend 2 :flower:


----------



## rachael22

MrsRH said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rachael22 said:
> 
> 
> i lost 5lbs my 1st week and my second week nothing :nope: i was so gutted i hadnt lost and was being really good! do u ladies have like a binge night once a week? X
> 
> *A binge night can undo your calorie deficit for the entire week. The whole point of WW is to learn how to eat healthy and work "treats" into your weekly plan without resorting to binging.*No weight loss in one week is 100% normal, you can't expect to lose 1-2lbs each week as a "rule", just be patient :)Click to expand...
> 
> the new WW pro points means you can have a 'binge' and still lose (as long as you don't go too over board!!)
> 
> you have 49 extra points per week ( in addition to daily allowance) to spread over the week for treats or use in one go on a 'binge' .
> 
> I went out for a 3 course meal with wine last night; I used my 49 weekly points and some exercises points gained over the week; I am still under my weekly total so on course to lose this week!!
> 
> xClick to expand...

can i ask whats exercise points?


----------



## MrsRH

rachael22 said:


> MrsRH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aliss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rachael22 said:
> 
> 
> i lost 5lbs my 1st week and my second week nothing :nope: i was so gutted i hadnt lost and was being really good! do u ladies have like a binge night once a week? X
> 
> *A binge night can undo your calorie deficit for the entire week. The whole point of WW is to learn how to eat healthy and work "treats" into your weekly plan without resorting to binging.*No weight loss in one week is 100% normal, you can't expect to lose 1-2lbs each week as a "rule", just be patient :)Click to expand...
> 
> the new WW pro points means you can have a 'binge' and still lose (as long as you don't go too over board!!)
> 
> you have 49 extra points per week ( in addition to daily allowance) to spread over the week for treats or use in one go on a 'binge' .
> 
> I went out for a 3 course meal with wine last night; I used my 49 weekly points and some exercises points gained over the week; I am still under my weekly total so on course to lose this week!!
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> can i ask whats exercise points?Click to expand...

if you are doing the ww points tracking on line, there is a section for exercise.
you enter how much you have done in minutes and the intensity high , medium or low and it calculates how many exercise points you have 'earned'

they are added to your daily total and weekly allowance. You can choose to eat them or save them for a weekend curry or takeaway not bother eating them.

If you are doing lots of exercise eg training for a run you will need to eat the extra points to sustain this

hth
xxx


----------

